# Pole Barn Help needed...



## DiamondGrove (Mar 24, 2017)

My fiancé and I just bought acreage and its bare! We are up for the challenge but SO much info has got us confused in which way to start. We need to build a place that can house my fiancé and I and 3 boys. We have thought about building a pole barn with a loft apartment for now, cause we could use the bottom for our lawn mower, tools, etc... and then live upstairs. However, every time we look for how to build a pole barn most sites just send you to a builder or kits or give you random pictures, we are truly interested in learning more how to build a affordable pole barn. Does anyone know where I should look or how I can find out more information that's useful?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Google garage apartment plans or garage apartment kits. Pour the footing and build, pour concrete floor later. I would just build a garage and finish as a home. Stick built as it is ready to finish, easier to build yourself. Also check at a lumber yard, many have kits and material lists....James

https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome-psyapi2&rlz=1CASMAI_enUS720US721&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8&q=garage apartment plans&oq=garage apartment plans&aqs=chrome.0.69i59j0l5.7129j0j4

https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome-psyapi2&rlz=1CASMAI_enUS720US721&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8&q=garage apartment kits&oq=garage apartment kits&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.7487j0j4


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

First, I'd suggest checking with your local zoning/code enforcement to make sure they will allow you to live in a pole structure.

There's several books on Amazon covering pole building construction (read more than 1) - https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...refix=pole+building,aps,230&crid=EQWRAE6R0L5M

Video series on Utube - 




WWW


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Good video series WWW! 
Yeah, I agree...first thing first, check to see if you can live in a pole barn structure. Up here, no chance, unless your way off the grid where no building inspectors/building code is enforced. 

On the west coast, I have never seen a pole barn used for habitation. On the prairie, only seen them used as barns or sheds.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

DiamondGrove said:


> My fiancé and I just bought acreage and its bare! We are up for the challenge but SO much info has got us confused in which way to start. We need to build a place that can house my fiancé and I and 3 boys. We have thought about building a pole barn with a loft apartment for now, cause we could use the bottom for our lawn mower, tools, etc... and then live upstairs. However, every time we look for how to build a pole barn most sites just send you to a builder or kits or give you random pictures, we are truly interested in learning more how to build a affordable pole barn. Does anyone know where I should look or how I can find out more information that's useful?


As mentioned you need to know if there's an enforced building code in your area. What state do you live in? The other issue is with kids, social services may get involved if they believe the children are at risk by sub-standard housing. I know that happened in WV when an acquaintance, his daughter and his girlfriend moved into a house purchased via a tax sale. Even after he had a large prefabbed building set on the property he had issues.

You may have to consider moving a house trailer onto the property.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

A pole building is designed to be the cheapest way to enclose a space for storage. It's engineered to be just strong enough so the walls and roof can support the weight of any possible snow load. The trusses have structural members that block you from having any second floor and wouldn't support the weight if you could.

I am going to build a barn this summer. I think I can build a stick built building for almost the same money as a pole barn and have a second floor. Those trusses and treated poles get expensive.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I would scrap the loft idea and just create a living quarters at one end on the ground floor. Will be cheaper and save you from climbing stairs multiple times every day.

There are hundreds of resources that clearly illustrate post frame building construction, and they aren't complicated to build.
Go to a jobsite and watch the process as one in your area goes together and you'll get a good feel if this is something you want to take on.


----------



## Kaos (Oct 7, 2008)

These are fairly common in the south here and I am currently looking to do the same thing.
You can look at metal buildings (monitor style), wooden pole barn or the traditional Gambrel style . All will end up being pricey with the construction of the loft apartment, but the Gambrel style even more so.
You can start by going to a metal building supplier and give them you dimensions. I want a 42X50 monitor style which would give me about a 14X50 loft apartment. They will price it as 3 separate buildings, confused me at first but all quotes have been that way with the metal companies. Best price I have gotten so far is $30,000, that is just the metal and does not include any of the apartment construction or materials.This almost doubles the price of a standard 42X50 metal work shop.
I'm at the point now, to determine the actual cost of the whole project. I plan on doing a lot of the interior part myself.
Don't listen to nay sayers unless they have actually done what you re talking about. I have heard a lot of people talk, but haven't seen much action! I met a guy recently, my age, my lifestyle, family - kids - grankids, etc..., he did this same thing a few years ago and had no regrets.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

The problem with pole barns is you pay good money for big pieces to support it (poles, trusses) and then fill in to make 16" or 24" spaces to finish and insulate. Stick built is purpose built for finish, smaller cheaper material, easier to put up, ready for finish without heavy fasteners for support. In the end you pay for it in materials, labor and/or quality of finished product....James


----------



## Aaron Esch (May 4, 2017)

I have helped many people do exactly what you are trying to accomplish. Building a barn with a loft for living space is a practical approach. There are permitting issues to consider, but if you just change your terminology and methods a bit you can both please the building department, and get a better more attractive structure for the same or less cost than you would with a conventional pole barn... 

I am referring to going with post and beam construction. It's like timber framing with an easy button. 

You won't have all those space killing trusses getting in the way of your loft because the timbers carry the weight of the structure. No need for complicated trussing. Not to mention that you can use timber from local sawmills or even your own land. 

I've written an entire book (it's free) on the subject and have designed dozens of barns like this. Just Google Barn Geek and you will find my work. 

Best of luck with your project! 

Oh, and I have a barn building series on youtube. Just search for Barn Geek on youtube and look in the playlists for my How to Build a Barn series. 

Have a great day!


----------



## LincTex (Oct 11, 2010)

DiamondGrove said:


> We need to build a place that can house my fiancé and I and 3 boys. We have thought about building a pole barn with a loft apartment for now, cause we could use the bottom for our lawn mower, tools, etc...


Do what I did.

I bought two 5th wheel RV's, one "nicer & newer" one and one a "little bit older". $6000 total for both.

I parked them with the doors facing each other, and then built a 10' x 16' "living room" between them. That part is taller (10' ceilings), and the large roof overhangs 2' over each RV. Cost: about $600 (Note: it's really needed to kill the claustrophobia) 

Then buy and have moved in a "shipping container". I got a nice 40' High Cube for $2800 moved in. That way I had weather-proof storage for my extra clothes, furniture, and tools.

All of this is a FAST way to get set up and going (just a few weeks). 

I partially gutted the older RV except for the kitchen - - the heat and "onion & garlic smells" stays in THAT one! I eat in the one with the kitchen, I sleep & bath and have all my clothes in the newer one. The older one had a new fridge, & much larger, too.

All in, about $10,000 up and running. Building a 40 x 64 metal building now. One it is done I start on the house.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Trailers wouldn't be permitted in my township.


----------

